# Fursona Biology



## kestraroo (Mar 14, 2015)

Does anyone else try to take biology into consideration for aspects of their 'sona? Especially for those of us who have hybrids or unusual species.

For example, my fursona is a kestraroo--a hybrid red kangaroo/American kestrel. She's got a kestrel head with 'roo ears and a kangaroo body. Given that she's got a nice, pointy beak, I figure she's strictly a carnivore, since there's really no way for her to chew plant matter. 

Since she doesn't need multiple stomachs for fermenting/digesting plants, that would probably give her extra space for bigger lungs--which would be good, considering she's a hexapod (has four legs and two wings), and the muscles on those extra limbs would bump up her oxygen requirements. Even though her wings are too small for true flight, or even really gliding (but maybe can be used sort of like a drag chute), they still have their own oxygen demands. 

And speaking of oxygen demands, since her actual body is that of a 'roo, she probably has the same deal where her diaphragm is pulled downwards when she hops and pushed upwards when she lands. Great endurance on this one.

She doesn't have any obvious external breasts, because marsupials have their nipples inside the marsupium/pouch. If she were to ever have offspring, she'd likely lay eggs and incubate them inside her pouch, and the young would hatch and eat meat like kestrel chicks--because, as someone pointed out on another thread:



Unsilenced said:


> beaks+mammaries = D:



Marsupials tend to have a lower body temperature than mammals (fun fact: this is why possums can't carry or transmit rabies!), but birds have higher body temps. Hers would probably fall somewhere in the middle, near the normal mammalian range. (More info on this here, under the header "Physiological differences".) 

I dunno, maybe I'm giving this too much thought. But are there any other bio geek furs out there?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Mar 14, 2015)

No because I'm not that much of a sperg.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Mar 14, 2015)

I think a lot on the biology of my dragon species, particularly the evolution aspect. What I ended up with is a lot more realistic for a dragon but... A poor excuse for a mighty dragon ^.^


----------



## Calemeyr (Mar 14, 2015)

If you have to think really hard and pull out some really contrived explanation just to make it possibe, it isn't realistic. That's why dragons don't work unless you say "magicdidit". Wyverns are slightly more realistic. If you made them small...quite realistic.


----------



## Zop (Mar 14, 2015)

I r a kaiyotee and I hunt animalz liek kaiyohtee so is biology realistik.


----------



## kestraroo (Mar 14, 2015)

PastryOfApathy said:


> No because I'm not that much of a sperg.



Your science game is weeeeeeak



Alexxx-Returns said:


> I think a lot on the biology of my dragon species, particularly the evolution aspect. What I ended up with is a lot more realistic for a dragon but... A poor excuse for a mighty dragon ^.^



Your science game is strong. I like you.



Calemeyr said:


> If you have to think really hard and pull out some really contrived explanation just to make it possibe, it isn't realistic. That's why dragons don't work unless you say "magicdidit". Wyverns are slightly more realistic. If you made them small...quite realistic.



Trufax



Zop said:


> I r a kaiyotee and I hunt animalz liek kaiyohtee so is biology realistik.



such reals


----------



## DrDingo (Mar 14, 2015)

As far as I'm concerned, anthropomorphic animals in this fandom are exactly like humans, just with an appearance change.

E.g. My character is a canine, but one can assume that he sees in full colour, hears at a human frequency and can eat chocolate.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 14, 2015)

Don't know if it's quite 'biology,' but I usually base my characters on the most prominent behavior patterns of their species. 

My skunk character is stubborn and reckless, because skunks usually don't expect anyone to mess with them and tend to waddle about like they're much bigger than they actually are. 

My serval character is sadistic and overambitious, since servals are known to like to play with their food and attempt to eat it whole (or even alive) 

My ocelot character is physically assertive, because ocelots are pretty much assholes and often fight to the death in territorial disputes. 

Come to think of it, they're all kind of assholes. Then again, so are a lot of animals. 



PastryOfApathy said:


> No because I'm not that much of a sperg.



How did you end up here then?


----------



## foussiremix (Mar 14, 2015)

So my species bio.
So spektraliums have wings located at their hip.
They have a second pair of wings that are made of kinda light and much bigger.

When they get a critical hit they retreat in to a kinda diamond and regenerate or get corrupted.

How they do offspring hmm

Through normal birth and mitosis( mitosis when needed)


----------



## Maelstrom Eyre (Mar 14, 2015)

I went full-on nerd with my orca-wolf fursona, because of the nature of the group I RP with I wanted a character that had explainable reasons for her behaviors and lifestyle.  

And, because I was kind of bored over a long winter and I needed something to entertain myself.

So, I wrote out a full description of the Ahmoua-Wolf for the purposes of RP.  There is some transformative ability that is not full explained, where those descended from certain alpha bloodlines can transform from the natural "mer-fur" body type in to fully anthro/landwalking wolves. It has its limits in how often it can be done, etc. but it is an ability she has so that she can walk around on land.

Since furries tend to be sexually obsessed, I did write a bit on that topic - mostly that the Ahmoua-Wolf has a very long courtship period that must take place in order for a female to become fertile, they generally mate for life, and a female can only produce offspring with other Ahmoua-wolves. 

Like I said. . .most of it was just as a reference for my own character.  

I am such a dork.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Mar 14, 2015)

Their are a few aspects. Like that a fursona can have 5 fingers. Its like the avatars. The na'vi got 4 fingers, the avatars 5, because its easier for the humans to interact then


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm a sperg apparently then cuz I think its kinda fun to try n figure out how the physiology of a werewolf would work. <:


----------



## Bonobosoph (Mar 14, 2015)

Biology of my sona is 100% the same as the IRL animal because I don't skimp on the science. I'm a sperg that thinks sonas are useless if you haven't analysied what their world would be like down to the tiniest of behavioural and biological details.

And don't put tits on your non mammals please it looks silly.


----------



## kestraroo (Mar 14, 2015)

> Biology of my sona is 100% the same as the IRL animal because I don't skimp on the science. I'm a sperg that thinks sonas are useless if you haven't analysied what their world would be like down to the tiniest of behavioural and biological details.
> 
> And don't put tits on your non mammals please it looks silly.



Locate some chill, compadre.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Mar 14, 2015)

kestraroo said:


> Locate some chill, compadre.


I've got PLENTY OF CHILL. :V


----------



## kestraroo (Mar 14, 2015)

Bonobosoph said:


> I've got PLENTY OF CHILL. :V



LOCATE SOME MORE THEN. :V


----------



## Gator (Mar 15, 2015)

sure, i've give mine some thought...  he's a gator, but he got titties and eyebrows like a mammal, why?  'cause he's a goddamn cartoon.  SCIENCE OUT DA ASS.

i get way more into it with legit OCs, but my 'sona is a different matter.  

as long as it looks like what it's supposed to be, within the realm of "human features and/or *insert species* features", i'm not assed.  though when i see shit that falls completely outside of that with no reasoning, i just wanna go curl up in the corner for a while.  :I  sure you can give your shark boobies and i'll nod and go "well, it's built like a human; some humany mammal traits would make sense" ...but when your shark has dog paws and rabbit ears and you expect me to believe it's just a shark and not a sharkdograbbit, that is when i say "no fuck you"


----------



## Red_Lion _ (Mar 15, 2015)

My alter ego/persona, Red Lion,  is a human. He's actually not even remotely an animal, just a vaguely leonine human with red hair. 

He does humany things. 

REALISTICEST EVAR.


...sometimes I think I don't belong on this site. 



In all seriousness when I do have a hybrid creature I try to consider the practicality of its features. Like if I make a shark-human he's not going to have big pointy ears, paws, or digitigrade legs since neither of those species, human or shark  has those features.


----------



## kestraroo (Mar 15, 2015)

Uncle Dis said:


> sure, i've give mine some thought...  he's a gator, but he got titties and eyebrows like a mammal, why?  'cause he's a goddamn cartoon.  SCIENCE OUT DA ASS.
> 
> i get way more into it with legit OCs, but my 'sona is a different matter.
> 
> as long as it looks like what it's supposed to be, within the realm of "human features and/or *insert species* features", i'm not assed.  though when i see shit that falls completely outside of that with no reasoning, i just wanna go curl up in the corner for a while.  :I  sure you can give your shark boobies and i'll nod and go "well, it's built like a human; some humany mammal traits would make sense" ...but when your shark has dog paws and rabbit ears and you expect me to believe it's just a shark and not a sharkdograbbit, that is when i say "no fuck you"





Red_Lion _ said:


> My alter ego/persona, Red Lion,  is a human. He's actually not even remotely an animal, just a vaguely leonine human with red hair.
> 
> He does humany things.
> 
> ...



A lot of people seem to think I'm saying that you _have_ to be scientific and realistic, and that's not the case at all?? If anything, I'm saying that *I* am, and wondering if anyone else does? Like okay.


----------



## Gator (Mar 15, 2015)

kestraroo said:


> A lot of people seem to think I'm saying that you _have_ to be scientific and realistic, and that's not the case at all?? If anything, I'm saying that *I* am, and wondering if anyone else does? Like okay.



where'd you get that implication?  all we're saying is that we're not.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 17, 2015)

kestraroo said:


> Does anyone else try to take biology into consideration for aspects of their 'sona? Especially for those of us who have hybrids *or unusual species*.



This is Deen.  He's a Nism.  The feathers on his back are not wings... they form what is called a "shroudruff," and function like a peacock's fan.  Yes, they are attractive to females of the species (they have tufts on the ends of their tails, no shroudruff like the males).  But they also serve a purpose.  When it comes to producing offspring, females (naturally) carry the young during gestation, but, after birth, it's the father's duty to carry.  And his shroudruff serves as shade and protection, the child riding on their father's back, covered by his feathers.  On the mammary count, both males and females nurse, but they do so not with breasts, but with "milk-tongues"... two extendable "feelers" that, when suckled, exude a nutritious fluid through their pores.  You'll also note four nostrils, because Nism have split sinuses, the lower for "normal" scenting duties, the upper more sensitive to their own pheromones.  Indeed, females produce "scent" from a gland on the ends of their tails, their tuft serving to hold and "waft" the sent every time they wave said tuft.  Males?  Well... heh... their scent glands are "below the belt."  So, when a male mates with a female, he marks her with his own musk, so other males know she's taken.

I have other bits of biology/anatomy for this particular species, but this is the gist.


----------



## foussiremix (Mar 17, 2015)

My third fursona Lapis / Ace is a hybrid wolf. an Alc is she
She has  wings that are NOT attached at her body and wings that are attached at her body so much reality
She reproduces like other animals and the puppy is gonna be in a diamond as a protection
She has at the tip of her tail a floating ring and a crystal.
And at her ears.
And has little wings at head and legs that can be cut of without pain.

I say she because she is only one of her species.

Alcs males can attract females through a dance ritual.
More about Alc comes later

Alc=angel/light/crystal wolf


----------



## Maelstrom Eyre (Mar 18, 2015)

Part of the fun of "creating" a hybrid or impossible species is that you have the option to sort of tweak it's traits and abilities in a way that makes sense for that combination.

Kind of like a mixed breed dog - it may take on the characteristics or temperament of one of the breeds that make it up, more than the other.


----------



## hey look a train! (Mar 18, 2015)

Rook, my fursona, is relatively simple, he has the reflexes of a animal, but the brains of the finest CIA operative the government has to offer, but some of his senses are sharpened for combat reasons


----------



## FeralOne (Mar 18, 2015)

I do.


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Mar 28, 2015)

Can't decide if my fursona should be a yet to be discovered or extinct meerkat subspecies or a hybrid of meerkat and fossa or a hybrid of meerkat and lion. She has a slight "mane" and a puffy tail tip just like a lion. Female lions can grow manes but it's rare. Not too many meerkat whatever hybrids walking around but my fursona isn't a "type specimen" of whatever she is. My ideas for her backstory range from amnesiac time traveler from ancient Egypt or amnesiac time traveler from the distant future where selective breeding and genetic modification are the norm, or simply being from another planet or undiscovered part of the world.


----------



## Senpai-Fish (Mar 28, 2015)

Well, I take SOME biology into account for my 'sona, but for several reasons, I have to ignore it.  For one, the deep sea dragonfish are found at around 1,000 to 3,000, sometimes even 5,000 meters deep in the ocean, where the pressures are enormous (200-600 atmospheres), the temperature falls below four degree Celsius, and there is absolutely no light apart from the bioluminescence of many creatures.  Any deep sea fish with a swim bladder would die if brought to the surface, as the expanding gasses in their swim bladder would start forcing their organs out through their mouths as it takes up space in the body.  Those that don't would still die, as in the warmer waters, chemical processes would speed up and expend more energy than the fish has, killing it through exhaustion.  And they'd go blind from the exposure to light.

Obviously, with my 'sona, I have to take some creative liberties just to justify how she is even alive, much less walking around on land and yapping at people.  But other than that, she follows quite a few aspects of fish biology, including the fact that she has no breasts or hair (I reeeaaally need to upload her character sheet.  Damn scanner).


----------



## Filter (Mar 28, 2015)

My fursona is a humanoid wolfdog thunderbird mix of indeterminate origin. Part mythical beast, part man, and part genetically engineered mongrel, he's mostly mammalian with a basic physiology similar to our own. He subsists on human cuisine like pasta and sandwiches, but avoids sugary drinks.


----------



## mcjoel (Mar 28, 2015)

My sona is a arctic Fox that smells like peppermint instead of musk and other bodily fluids :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 28, 2015)

mcjoel said:


> My sona is a arctic Fox that smells like peppermint instead of musk and other bodily fluids :V



And his fluids are actually edible


----------



## mcjoel (Mar 29, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> And his fluids are actually edible


But thats true with everyone's only mine gives you fresh breath and a healthy smile. :V


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 29, 2015)

My fursona exists within the Star Fox universe, so he is as plausible as any of the actual characters. Come on, just look at the colors of characters like Kat or Krystal.


----------



## AlexDama (Apr 3, 2015)

I consider my fursona to be relatively close to actual deer with some impossible characteristics. For instance, my fursona is a roe deer/fallow deer hybrid with a "long lost" whitetail deer ancestor and I don't think this kind of thing happens a lot IRL. 

My fursona is piebald, a condition that, in the world I imagined, can be caused by various factors: 
- whitetail deer ancestry, often causing physical or cognitive disability ranging from mild to severe such as muscle or bone weakness, visual impairment, hearing impairment, scoliosis, dwarfism, specific learning disorder, mental retardation, etc.
- fallow deer ancestry, especially the white variant (melanistic fallow deer usually won't produce piebald offspring). The offspring will be healthy in most cases but tests should still be done to make sure everything is fine - I condiser that most families have mixed ancestry in this universe.

The digestive system is close that of any deer which means that this universe is filled with vegetarians. I consider that they evolved to be able to eat cooked food and that they are able to digest a wide variety of plants / fruits.

Male -and some female- grow antlers (usually shorter for female who grow them) during spring and summer. 

Apart from the hooves on their feet and on their fingers, they look quite human.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 3, 2015)

My fursona is very human like in body form, minor changes as to paws and feet. 
The main differences are head and tail, and the animal senses which are ever present, its kinda like seeing on two levels. 
One with the eyes, and a whole different world in scent. 

Other furs in my world have much different forms, but my fursona is very human like in the main body style.


----------

